# Redipping in Cloning Solution



## getnasty (Apr 8, 2012)

Is there any harm in removing the cuttings from rapidrooters and dipping them in cloning solution again, and then putting them back into their rooters?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2012)

I usually double dip. ...

...I swear root tech gel is getting thinner and thinner. I dont get a nice thick coat on all the clones so I double dip.


----------



## getnasty (Apr 8, 2012)

I have dipnGrow and Clonex. They've been in the rapidrooters for 4 or 5 days. I'm basically wondering if it's alright to pull them and redip them without causing any issues with oxygen harming anything. I double dip too.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't you just pour some in the hole so you don't rip them up?


----------



## getnasty (Apr 8, 2012)

Reckon I could do that, too. I, however, did pull them out earlier tonight, as they've been in there for a few days and I didn't figure, if any roots had popped yet, theyd be disturbed. Yesterday evening, I had removed them and dipped them in cloning solution a second time. Before I asked if any adverse effects would be experienced from it. :-x After I got a reply, I decided to check them and today, 3 of them are throwing roots! :O


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2012)

your saying you got roots showing in a few days???

Well Done:clap:


----------



## getnasty (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, that's what I'm saying 4u! And thank you! Today is day 6 that they've been under a humidity dome. I pulled them again earlier this morning just to make sure I wasn't too stoned when I looked at them yesterday. Sure as shnitzel, 3 of them have 3-5 little tiny roots starting to throw off of the cut site. Ironically, the youngest of them, is the one with the longest (nearly a quarter inch long), healthiest roots. I say youngest, because this was one of the longer branches that I cut, toward the top of the tree. The other 3 were taken from older stems lower on the tree, and don't seem to be nearly as vigorous. Quite the opposite of what I've read. I've also read that you don't see signs of rooting until atleast 7-9 days after they've been cut. Is my understanding of that true? If it is, it seems I've defied the odds in getting this girl to shoot roots faster. She must be pleasure to clone, if that's the case! Maybe I'll take more cuttings before I flip them and throw them outside in some pots... if I can find a place to do that. Haha.

When I checked this morning, my humidity dome had been moved off of the platform that it's on now (probably by the weight of one of the grow bags), and there were gaps that air could get into. As a result, my clones were drooping this morning. But I sprayed them down with the rest of the plants using a Thrive Alive / H2O mixture and recapped them under a smaller dome... the one I was using initially.

All in all, I'm going to have to take the baseboard out and put a larger one in, to utilize all of the floor space and not have my plants  leaning against n walls n such. Basically, having the humidity dome in there, takes up more space than I have to give up. Or will have to give up, when the other 2 plants from bagseed that I planted take off. One's at 2 weeks and the other's at 4 or so, and just got FIMmed. 

Little off track there. But yes, I do have roots showing on the stems themselves. Not outside of the rapid rooters. And I'm hoping with a new humid home, they'll perk back up. I plan on sticking them in grow bags soon. I'm going to fill them with my soil mix 2/3 of the way, and then top it off with perlite/starter soil, so as not to burn the little girls while they're starting off with their rooting in the soil. Eventually, I figure the roots will find the nuted soil and begin taking off.


----------

